# BGH: Heimliche Dialereinwahl muss nicht bezahlt werden



## sascha (5 März 2004)

*BGH: Heimliche Dialereinwahl muss nicht bezahlt werden*

Telefonkunden sind Netzbetreibern gegenüber nicht zur Zahlung von 0190- und 0900-Gebühren verpflichtet, wenn der Dialer sich heimlich einwählte und dem Anschlußinhaber insoweit kein Verstoß gegen seine Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten zur Last fällt. Das hat jetzt der Bundesgerichtshof entschieden. 

Es war das erste Mal, dass sich das höchste deutsche Gericht mit Dialern befasste. Im Jahr 2000 waren bei einer Berlinerin binnen vier Monaten über 17.500 Mark (rund 8750 Euro) an Telefongebühren aufgelaufen. Die Mutter stellte fest, dass ihr damals 16 Jahre alter Sohn sich einen 0190-Dialer eingefangen hatte. Dieser war als „Gratis-Zugangs-Software“ auf einer Webseite beworben worden. Der Dialer veränderte die Standardeinstellungen im DFÜ-Netzwerk des Computers derart, dass sämtliche Verbindungen in das Internet fortan über eine teure 0190-Mehrwertdienstenummer hergestellt wurden. Die Löschung der scheinbar der Datenbeschleunigung dienenden Datei machte diese Veränderungen nicht mehr rückgängig. Die Manipulationen waren bei standardmäßiger Nutzung des Computers nicht bemerkbar.

In erster Instanz war die Frau vom Landgericht Berlin noch zur Zahlung der hohen 0190-Gebühren verurteilt worden. In nächster Instanz entschied das Kammergericht Berlin dann zugunsten der Berlinerin. Es erkannt dem Netzbetreiber lediglich die Beträge zu, die angefallen wären, wenn die Verbindungen in das Internet über die normale Standardnummer angewählt worden wären. Das Kammergericht kam in seinem Urteil zum Schluss, dass der klagende Netzbetreiber, die BerliKomm, sich das unseriöse Vorgehen des spanischen Inhabers der 0190-Nummer zurechnen lassen müsse. Dementsprechend stehe der Vergütungsforderung der Klägerin ein Schadensersatzanspruch der Beklagten entgegen, aufgrund dessen sie so gestellt werden müsse, als ob sich der Dialer nicht eingeschlichen hätte (Dialerschutz.de berichtete).

Der Bundesgerichtshof entschied nun ähnlich und hat die Revision des Netzbetreibers zurückgewiesen. Die BerliKomm habe aus dem Telefondienstvertrag mit der Frau keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung der Verbindungskosten nach den erhöhten 0190-Mehrwertdienstetarifen, erklärte der III. Zivilsenat des BGH. Der Vertrag der Parteien enthielt zwar keine ausdrückliche Bestimmung, die einen Fall wie den vorliegenden regelte. Der Senat hat jedoch im Wege der ergänzenden Vertragsauslegung eine Klausel der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Klägerin und den Rechtsgedanken des § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 3 TKV herangezogen, wonach den Kunden keine Vergütungspflicht für die Nutzung seines Anschlusses durch Dritte trifft, sofern er diese nicht zu vertreten hat. Da die Klägerin ein eigenes wirtschaftliches Interesse an der Inanspruchnahme der Mehrwertdienste habe – sie muss nur einen Teil des erhöhten Entgelts an andere Netz- und Plattformbetreiber abführen – , sei es angemessen, sie das Risiko eines solchen Missbrauchs der 0190-Nummern tragen zu lassen, den ihre Kunden nicht zu vertreten haben. Der Beklagten und ihrem Sohn falle kein Verstoß gegen ihre Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten zur Last, so die Richter. Sie hatten keinen besonderen Anlass zu Schutzvorkehrungen, da der Dialer nicht bemerkbar war. Auch eine routinemäßige Vorsorge gegen Anwahlprogramme konnte nicht erwartet werden. 

Das Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs ( III ZR 96/03 ) ist aus Verbrauchersicht mehr als erfreulich. Es bestätigt in seinem Tenor eine ganze Reihe von Gerichtsentscheidungen der vergangenen Monate. Im vergangenen Jahr hatten viele Amts- und Landgerichte ähnliche Urteile zugunsten von Dialer-Opfern gefällt. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Fidul (5 März 2004)

Gibt es schon erste Meldungen über Autodefenestrationen von Vorstandsmitgliedern und Mitarbeitern gewisser Unternehmen aus den betroffenen Branchen?


----------



## Der Genervte (5 März 2004)

Wichtig finde ich die Bemerkung, das eine routinemäßige Vorsorge nicht erwartet werden konnte.

DAS dürfte das Aus für jede Forderung sein, die durch einen Hintergrunddialer verursacht wurde.

Bleibt aber das alte Problem: die Dialer, die per Scriptbefehle illegales Verhalten zeigen, ohne diese aber halbwegs Gesetzeskonform sind.

An die Profis mit sehr guten Programmierkenntnissen: es sollte doch möglich sein, zumindest aus einigen Dateiformaten, eventuell eingebaute Optionen anzuzeigen. Das würde den Kreis der halbwegs legalen Dialer weiter einengen.


----------



## RAS (5 März 2004)

Endlich gibt es eine höchstrichterliche Entscheidung, die dieses "Sorgfaltspflicht des Internetnutzers"-Argument verwirft.

Obwohl jedem Richter klar sein sollte, dass jegliche Schutzvorkehrungen des users keine 100% Sicherheit gewährleisten können, wurde ja leider vielfach anders entscheiden.


----------



## Dino (5 März 2004)

Mangels Quelle und Zeit am heutigen Tage habe ich das Urteil und seine Begründung noch nicht in seiner Gesamtheit gelesen. Und deshalb stelle ich mal die Frage in den Raum, die mir zuallererst einfiel, als ich diese Passage las:





> Sie hatten keinen besonderen Anlass zu Schutzvorkehrungen, da der Dialer nicht bemerkbar war. Auch eine routinemäßige Vorsorge gegen Anwahlprogramme konnte nicht erwartet werden.


Kann es sein, dass hierbei auch das frühe Datum des Vorfalls (2000) eine Rolle spielte? 2000 war die Dialerproblematik noch längst nicht so breitgetreten und ausgeufert, während sie heute in aller Munde ist und deshalb evtl. davon ausgegangen werden *könnte*, dass Internetnutzer eigentlich wissen müssten, dass entsprechende Gefahren bestehen.


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Gute Frage eigentlich. Andererseits sagt das BGH (zumindest laut Pressemitteilung) ausdrücklich, dass es um 0190 *und 0900-*Dialer geht. Und die gibts ja erst seit 2003. Das ausführliche Urteil liegt übrigens ohnehin noch nicht vor, nur der Tenor.


----------



## Avor (5 März 2004)

Das dürfte doch eigentlich bedeuten, daß alle "Altfälle", die vor dem 15. Aug.03 von dem Urteil profitieren.

Jetzt wird mir nämlich auch klar, warum ich nach dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mit Widerspruch seit einem halben Jahr nichts mehr von Intrum justicia gehört habe.

Die wollten wohl dieses Urteil abwarten, weil sie ja in vorherigen Urteilen der AG´s abgeblitzt sind. Warten wirs ab.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Raimund (5 März 2004)

*BGH und Dialer*

 
Diskussion im Gewerbe hier:

http://www.drueckerforum.de/showthread.php?s=d25cb0dd7c08daa1569f41de77ba36c0&threadid=34960

   

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Telecoin.de (5 März 2004)

Ausgezeichnet!

Das Urteil stärkt die seriösen Dialeranbieter wie Aconti, icom, EasyBilling, etc.

Mallorca und Dänemark hat jetzt ein Problem  :lol: tja ... time to say goodby Cross****


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Na, wenn das nicht zu optimistisch ist:



> Das Urteil des 3. Zivilsenats des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 4. März, das gestern unter dem Aktenzeichen "III ZR 96/03" veröffentlicht wurde, dürfte eine der gefährlichsten und teuersten Plagen im weltweiten Datennetz faktisch komplett beseitigen.



Quelle: WAZ


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn das nicht zu optimistisch ist:



Um den Fortbestand dieses Forums brauchen wir uns keine  Sorgen zu machen...

tf


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Meine ich auch. Immerhin: Eine abgelehnte Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen das 0190-Gesetz, eine verbraucherfreundliche BGH-Entscheidung, ein Generalschlag gegen die HAS _und_ elf belehnte Kinder-Abzocker binnen einer Woche ist fast schon zu viel des Glücks


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

Eine  der wichtigsten Aussagen des BGH liegt in dieser Passage:


> Der Beklagten und ihrem Sohn falle kein Verstoß gegen ihre Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten
> zur Last, so die Richter. Sie hatten keinen besonderen Anlass zu Schutzvorkehrungen,
> da der Dialer nicht bemerkbar war. Auch eine routinemäßige Vorsorge gegen
> Anwahlprogramme konnte nicht erwartet werden.



damit sollte die immer wieder von diversen  unteren Instanzen vertretene Ansicht, 
es sei Sache und Pflicht des Users sich zu schützen vom Tisch (was immer wieder zu Kopfschütteln
  zu  den Urteilsbegründungen ) 
geführt hat. 

tf


----------



## Fallbeil (6 März 2004)

*Abwarten...*

Freut Euch nicht zu früh. Auf den genauen Sachverhalt kommt es an, um zu sehen, welcher Art der Dialer war und vor allem, welche Hinweise er gegeben hatte. Gut dürfte wohl gewesen sein, daß der Schaden sehr hoch war. Denn der Jurist denkt dann: Geschädigter sagt, er habe den Hinweis nicht gesehen; Schädiger sagt, es sei aber doch ein (deutlicher) Kostenhinweis zu lesen gewesen und deshalb habe der "Geschädigte" die Kosten sehenden Auges verursacht; dagegen spricht (prima facie) die Überlegung, daß einen solche Kostenlawine im Zweifel  (aber widerlegbar) niemand gewollt lostritt. Ich frage mich: Was wäre gewesen, wenn der Schaden nur 100 Euro betragen hätte? Mir scheint, im konkreten Fall kam vieles zusammen, was seinerzeit den Dialer richtig gemein machte, jetzt aber der Geschädigten zum Vorteil gereicht. 

Wichtig aber in jedem Fall, und zwar sowohl zivilrechtlich als auch strafrechtlich:

Keinesfalls den Dialer einfach löschen, sondern die Daten sichern. (wenn der Dialer überhaupt - noch oder überhaupt - auf der Festplatte ist) 

Für die strafrechtliche Verfolgung sollte sich das von selbst verstehen, aber auch für die zivilrechtlichen Streitigkeiten kann man nie wissen, ob man den Dialer nicht doch noch braucht, um eigene Behauptungen zu stützen bzw. gegnerische zu widerlegen oder jedenfalls zu erschüttern. Die Dialer heute sind einfach raffinierter als die damaligen. 

Fallbeil


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

Das Urteil ist schön aber mal einige Fragen in den Raum!

Damals gab es noch kein Gesetz welches Dialer regelte.
Damal war es Usern nicht aufzuerlegen sich davor zu Schützen.
Damal wurde Dialer durch Sicherheiitslücken noch automatisch installiert.
Die heutigen Dialer sind RegTP-Konform. Zumindest sagt dies die RegTP.
Wir beweist man das ein Dialer unbemerkt installiert wurde wenn sie Konform sind. Das ist einer der Schüssel bei dem Urteil.
Ein Gerichtsurteil ist nie auf alle Fälle anzuwenden. Wir sind ja nicht in Amerika.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Damals gab es noch kein Gesetz welches Dialer regelte.


Nicht direkt aber zur Anwendung kamen auch schon vor dem 15.08.03 das BGB, Fernabsatzgesetz, TDG u. a. Nicht zu vergessen, die alte Fassung des StGB in Sachen Computerbetrug (hier sinnlich): _"...wer einem anderen was schlechtes auf den Rechner spielt, das sich bösartig entwickelt und für Schaden sorgt..., wird bestraft!"_


			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die heutigen Dialer sind RegTP-Konform.


Aber nicht alle! Insbesondere nicht diejenigen, die nicht registriert sind oder diejenigen, die den Mindestvoraussetzungen des TKG nicht entsprechen und denen hoffentlich bald die Registrierung wieder entzogen wird.
Hier nochmal der Passus aus der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP: _"...der Eintrag in der Datenbank der RegTP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar..."_- das heißt, kein Gütesiegel - der registrierte Dialer muss nicht zwingend gut sein! Dialer werden beim Registrieren nicht geprüft, es werden lediglich einfache Plausibilitätsmerkmale abgeklopft, die insbesondere später wieder leicht zu umgehen sind.


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Damals gab es noch kein Gesetz welches Dialer regelte.
> Damal war es Usern nicht aufzuerlegen sich davor zu Schützen.
> Damal wurde Dialer durch Sicherheiitslücken noch automatisch installiert.


Jajaja. Früher war alles besser...



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die heutigen Dialer sind RegTP-Konform. Zumindest sagt dies die RegTP.


Zumindest behauptet der Gast, dass die RegTP das sagen würde. Dialer, die heute in der Datenbank zu finden sind, haben alle eins gemein: Ihre Hersteller haben an Eides statt versichert, dass sich die Dialer konform verhalten. Eine Prüfung durch die Regulierungsbehörde findet nicht statt. Daher gibt es keine entsprechende Aussage und die Gastbehauptung steht der Arbeit des BSI in Sachen Dialer & Nummernsperrung ziemlich konträr entgegen. Das BSI sollte daher neben der RegTP-Datenbank immer auch Anlaufstelle für die Geschädigten sein.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir beweist man das ein Dialer unbemerkt installiert wurde wenn sie Konform sind.


Bei den heute üblichen Täuschungsversuchen sollte das nicht allzu schwer sein, diesen "Schlüssel" zu finden.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gerichtsurteil ist nie auf alle Fälle anzuwenden. Wir sind ja nicht in Amerika.


Es lassen sich aber eine ganze Menge Fallgruppen unter dem Tenor dieses Urteils zusammenfassen. Und das finde ich richtig gut so!


----------



## Godzilla (6 März 2004)

*(*

haudy @ all

welche Absichten haben denn zum Bsp. solche Leut, da muss man doch gleich Ermitteln und nicht warten bis irgendjemand kommt und meint "mein Kind hat.......", 
das ist doch Betrug:

tr.....de (und ähnliches)

ps. ich will garnicht wissen, was die da kosten.
und bei meiner Schwester, habe ich keinen HashWert gefunden und den Rechner für Ermittlungen weg geben ? (nee wollten'se nicht)

_URL unkenntlich gemacht , siehe NUB tf/moderator_


----------



## Fallbeil (6 März 2004)

*Nachfrage*



			
				Godzilla schrieb:
			
		

> und bei meiner Schwester, habe ich keinen HashWert gefunden und den Rechner für Ermittlungen weg geben ? (nee wollten'se nicht)



Nachfrage: WER wollte das nicht? Wollte die Polizei den Rechner nicht haben? Oder wollte die Schwester den Rechner nicht weggeben?


----------



## Godzilla (6 März 2004)

hi,
meine Schwester wollte nicht.

-----
Danke, an den Mod und Entschuldigung.


----------



## RAS (6 März 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Damals gab es noch kein Gesetz welches Dialer regelte.


§§ 145 ff; 312 ff BGB i.V.m. der PAngV regeln schon seit Jahren den Vertragsschluss über Dialer.


> Damal war es Usern nicht aufzuerlegen sich davor zu Schützen.


Dies ist den usern heute auch nicht aufzuerlegen, weil es keinen Schutz gibt.


> Damal wurde Dialer durch Sicherheiitslücken noch automatisch installiert.


Das ist heute leider teilweise immer noch so.


> Die heutigen Dialer sind RegTP-Konform. Zumindest sagt dies die RegTP.


Selten so gelacht. Wenn die RegTP dies tatsächlich behaupten sollte, dann auch nur, um den verzweifelten Versuch zu unternehmen, ihren bisherigen Maßnahmen etwas positives abzugewinnen. Warum hat die RegTP eigentlich frühere Hinweise auf Auto-Dialer bloß immer mit dem Argument zurückgewiesen, man sei nicht zuständig, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


> Wir beweist man das ein Dialer unbemerkt installiert wurde wenn sie Konform sind. Das ist einer der Schüssel bei dem Urteil.


Ein Dialer mit unbemerkter Installation ist nicht RegTP-konform. Das Problem besteht aber in der Tat darin, dass sich sämtliche Netzbetreiber und Dialeranbieter auf die bestehende Registrierung bei der RegTP zurückziehen und dem unbedarften Endkunden vorgaukeln, durch die Registrierung sei der Dialer geprüft und von der RegTP abgesegnet, so dass in jedem Fall eine Zahlungspflicht bestünde. Dieses Verhalten wurde auch schon lange vor dem 15.08.03 vorhergesehen. Trotz aller Warnungen hat sich die RegTP dennoch für die sinnlose Nicht-prüfen-aber-registrieren-Datenbankl entschieden. Der Kunde darf es nun ausbaden und den Inkassowahnsinn über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## Godzilla (7 März 2004)

Denen gehört ordentlich eine Reingewürgt. 
Bsp. Kind macht Hausaufgaben und schaut unter .de .......
Ich wills ja garnicht wissen.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 März 2004)

RAS schrieb:
			
		

> ...   Ein Dialer mit unbemerkter Installation ist nicht RegTP-konform. Das Problem besteht aber in der Tat darin, dass sich sämtliche Netzbetreiber und Dialeranbieter auf die bestehende Registrierung bei der RegTP zurückziehen und dem unbedarften Endkunden vorgaukeln, durch die Registrierung sei der Dialer geprüft und von der RegTP abgesegnet, so dass in jedem Fall eine Zahlungspflicht bestünde.  ...



Vorgauckeln kann man auch übersetzen mit Täuschen. Diese Täuschung wird eingesetzt, um Geld zu erhalten, das einem eigentlich nicht zusteht.

Damit ist für mich der objektive Tatbestandes dann erfüllt, wenn der Nutzer aufgrund dieser vorgegauckelten Tatsache auch zahlt.

Solche Sprüche kann die StA in Kassel bereits strafrechtliche bewerten.
Ob sie es tut ist eine andere Sache. Gelegenheit dazu habe ich ihr gegeben. Kurz: mit der Nase daraufgestossen.


----------



## RAS (7 März 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Sprüche kann die StA in Kassel bereits strafrechtliche bewerten.
> Ob sie es tut ist eine andere Sache.



Leider verhalten sich die StAen in dieser Sache äusserst passiv. Insbesondere die StA Landshut, die mir Mitte 2002 als zentrale Anlaufstelle in Sachen Dialerkriminalität genannt wurde, unternimmt  bis heute gar nichts , obwohl diverse Beispielsverstöße ausführlichst dokumentiert zur Anzeige gebracht wurden.

Desweiteren ist es eine unglaubliche Frechheit z.B. von Talkline, Intrum, (...) etc., bis heute zu behaupten, man müsse davon ausgegehen, dass es sich im konkreten Fall jeweils um einen rechtskonformen Dialer gehandelt habe etc. blabla.... Bereits im Oktober 2002 hat Talkline anwaltliche Abmahnungen wegen der eingesetzten Sun Infomedia & TTW Dialer erhalten und Verstöße durch die Dialer schriftlich eingestanden. Ich halte das Vorgehen von Intrum daher für einen versuchten Prozessbetrug und werde wohl insoweit entsprechende Schritte in die Wege leiten.

edit: zum "Vorgaukeln" - leider gibt es ja einige amtsrichterliche Urteile, die die Rechtsansicht von Talkline, DTAG etc. teilen (wirks. WE auch bei Autoeinwahl; User müsse Schutzvorkehrungen treffen). Aus dem reinen Inkassoverfahren wird man daher wohl keine strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen herleiten können.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgauckeln kann man auch übersetzen mit Täuschen. Diese Täuschung wird eingesetzt, um Geld zu erhalten, das einem eigentlich nicht zusteht.
> 
> Damit ist für mich der objektive Tatbestandes dann erfüllt, wenn der Nutzer aufgrund dieser vorgegauckelten Tatsache auch zahlt.
> 
> ...



OHMAN. Und das von einen angeblichen Juristen.
Tatsache ist: Die DTAG beruft sich auf die Registrierung bei der RegTP. Dies ist insofern richtig, da die RegTP einen gesetzlichen AUftrag hat und gegebenenfalls die Registrierung zu entziehen. Sollte die Registrierung entzogen werden, ist jegliche Auszahlung für den registrierten Dialer hinfällig. Auch die vergangenen.
Somit ist der DTAG kein rechtlicher Vorwürf zu machen, daß sie sich auf die RegTP beruft und dort die Registrierung für diese Dialer nicht entwogen wurde. Somit ist der Dialer noch rechtskonfort bis ihm die Reg. entzogen wird. Für eine rechtliche Beurteilung ist immer die derzeitige Stand ausschlaggebend und nicht was in Zukunft passieren wird. 
Ob die RegTP die Dialer nun überprüft oder nicht liegt an der RegTP oder am Gesetzgeber.
Hier sollte man Ansetzen.


----------



## RAS (7 März 2004)

Natürlich ist es Sache des Gesetzgebers und der RegTP, die Anforderungen zum Registrierungsverfahren sinnvoll festzulegen. Leider ist dies bislang noch nicht geschehen.

Allerdings weis auch jeder, der sich auch nur ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt, dass sich die Netzbetreiber - allen voran Talkline und die DTAG - nur zu gerne auf die bestehende Schwachstelle stürzen und eine Dialer-Registrierung mit Rechtskonformität gleichsetzen, um ihr Inkasso zu erleichtern.  

Nochmal: aus einem bestehenden Registrierungseintrag lassen sich keine Aussagen zur Rechtmäßigkeit des Dialers herleiten. Wenn es die Netzbetreiber dennoch tun, ist ihnen dies sehr wohl vorzuhalten. Dies gilt erst recht, wenn sie wider besseren Wissens gegenüber dem unbedarften Endkunden behaupten, es handele sich um einen rechtmäßigen Dialer. Das Merkmal "wider besseren Wissen" trifft übrigens auf alle grösseren deutschen Netzbtreiber zu.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 März 2004)

@ RAS

Volle Zustimmung

@ Gast

Ich sehe Du benötigst noch etwas Nachhilfe:

Das Verfahren zur Registrierung von Dialer hast Du nicht verstanden.

Der Dialer-Betreiber *erklärt*, dass sein Programm rechtskonform ist. Das ist im verwaltungsrechtlichen Sinne eine sog "Anzeige".
Die Behörde nimmt die Anzeige entgegen und nimmt den Dialer in das Register (Dialer-Datenbank) auf. Die Prüfung bezeiht sich nur, ob alle Angaben vorliegen und ob sich aus der Anzeige eine offensichtliche Rechtswidrigkeit ergibt. Es entspricht der Natur des Verfahrens, dass die RegTP zunächst die Rechtskonformität zu unterstellen hat.

Erst wenn sich ergibt, dass die Angaben flasch waren und der Dialer rechtswidrig ist, kann die RegTP einschreiten.
Das Verfahren entspricht entfernt etwa der Gewerbe-Anmeldung. Auch dabei hat der Gewerbetreibende dafür einzustehen, dass er sich an Recht und Gesetz hält.

Da die übrigen Akteure in dem Dialer-Umfeld aber das Verfahren kennen, wissen sie auch, dass die Registrierung nichts über die Rechstkonformität aussagt. Also stellen sie, wenn sie das behaupten diese Rechtstatsache falsch dar. Sie täuschen über die wahre Rechtslage. Sie erregen damit einen Irrtum über die Rechtslage bei dem Nutzer, um ihn zu einer Vermögensvefügung zu veranlassen.
Das ist bereits der objektive Tatbestand des Betruges.

Erreichen sie es nicht einen solchen Irrtum zu erzeugen, weil der Nutzer die Rechtstatsache besser kennt, dann bleibt es bei einem Versuch.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

RAS schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere die StA Landshut, die mir Mitte 2002 als zentrale Anlaufstelle in Sachen Dialerkriminalität genannt wurde...


  :vlol: 

Solche sinnarmen Empfehlungen kommen recht oft dadurch zu stande, weil irgend ein pipilibufti Fall mit einem geringfügigen Ermittlungsansatz von "irgend jemandem" zur Anzeige kam, der sich oftmals nur mit einer Einstellung des Verfahrens zufrieden gab, während in der Zwischenzeit die Forderungen wegen des zu hohen Prozeßausfallrisikos "aus Kulanz" zurück gezogen worden sind.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*BGH-Entscheidung*

Wie lautet die genaue Quelle der BGH-Entscheidung?


----------



## Dino (7 März 2004)

Und natürlich sollte die Frage nicht außer Acht gelassen werden, ob der "Kunde" *ohne Weiteres *erkennen konnte, für was er da sein OK (3x) gibt.

Zugangsassistent...kostenloses Zugangstool...durch den Download entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten...blablabla...

Und ganz zum Schluss steht dann verträumt eine kryptische Zahlenkolonne, optisch unattraktiv dunkelgrau auf hellgrau und aus dem Fokus des Users herausgezogen, während es da, wo das OK abgefragt wird, schön bunt ist (Eyecatcher) und - völlig am Thema vorbei - nach "Sind die Einstellungen richtig?" gefragt wird.

So macht man keine Verträge, so zieht man arglose Leute über den Tisch! Da kann man genausogut mit Drahtschlingen arbeiten, die als Leckerchen getarnt sind...


----------



## Raimund (7 März 2004)

*Der Fachmann*


@Dino,

was Dialer anbelangt, da macht ihm niemand was vor. Da kennt er sich aus:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13647

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## johinos (7 März 2004)

Nur mit DSL kann man dann noch gelassen bleiben, wenn man nach den Hausaufgaben der Kinder auf dem Desktop den Link " C:\WINDOWS\installer[hun-10051,de].exe -l " findet.

Genau wie von Dino beschrieben zeigt sich das Intexus-ISA-Teil, als ob der kostenlose download des Dialers die Mutter aller Schnäppchen sei...


----------



## dvill (7 März 2004)

> Seriöse Dialer-Verwender verlangen daher auch ein dreifaches "ok".


Dreifach "ok" zu nichts gibt immer noch nichts. Die Eingaben müssen bewusste Entscheidungen sein. Oft fehlt im Vorfeld die nötige Information, um die Entscheidung eine bewusste sein zu lassen.

Eine Aufforderung, "geben Sie hier ok ein", zeigt nur, ob jemand seine Tastatur bedienen kann. Die Eingabe muss mit der Einwilligung in einen Vertrag verbunden sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

@janutsch

Die Quelle ist eine Pressemitteilung des BGH:
juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/...

Das vollständige Urteil findet man AFAIK noch nicht.

_Link aktiviert und gekürzt! Dino_


----------



## sascha (7 März 2004)

> Dass ein Vertrag erst mit ZWEI ÜBEREINBSTIMMENDEN Willenserklärungen zustande kommt lenr man im 1.Semster BGB - also was soll daran überraschend sei? Kein Vertrag = keine Zahlungspflicht!



Tja, dann hätten gewisse Dialerbetreiber, Netzbetreiber und deren Inkassobüros, bzw. Inkasso-Anwälte vielleicht ein bisschen besser im Studium aufpassen müssen, nicht wahr? Aber vielleicht bekommen sie ja  endlich mal Nachhilfe von etwas versierteren Kollegen


----------



## Der Genervte (8 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Dass ein Vertrag erst mit ZWEI ÜBEREINBSTIMMENDEN Willenserklärungen zustande kommt lenr man im 1.Semster BGB - also was soll daran überraschend sei? Kein Vertrag = keine Zahlungspflicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, dann hätten gewisse Dialerbetreiber, Netzbetreiber und deren Inkassobüros, bzw. Inkasso-Anwälte vielleicht ein bisschen besser im Studium aufpassen müssen, nicht wahr? Aber vielleicht bekommen sie ja  endlich mal Nachhilfe von etwas versierteren Kollegen



 :vlol: 

Sascha, der eine oder andere Jurist scheint ja durchaus fortbildungswillig zu sein - und liest hier heimlich mit.     :unbekannt: 

Und, zu dem "3x OK eingegeben": abgesehen von dem zuvor gesagten - wie ist denn die Meinung von damit reichlich befassten Juristen über Dialer, denen diese "OK" über die Webseite mitgegeben wird, offline jedoch halbwegs konform die Eingabe verlangen???     :gruebel: 

Aber ich glaube mal, ein "Geschäftsmann" wird eher versuchen in seiner bisherigen "Goldgrube" weiter zu wühlen, als es wie die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zu versuchen: mit anständiger Arbeit!

(Eigene allgemeinbetrachtende Meinung, ohne den bestimmten Bezug auf eine oder mehrere Personen - nur mal so feststell)    0


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ein Vertrag erst mit ZWEI ÜBEREINBSTIMMENDEN Willenserklärungen zustande kommt lenr man im 1.Semster BGB - also was soll daran überraschend sei? Kein Vertrag = keine Zahlungspflicht!
> 
> Seriöse Dialer-Verwender verlangen daher auch ein dreifaches "ok".


Die kausale Schlussfolgerung ist falsch. Das Auftauchen von Dialern mit entsprechendem Dialog steht merkwürdig in zeitlichem Zusammenhang zur Änderung des TKG in Verbindung mit der Verfügung der RegTP. Wäre dem nicht so, würde der "seriöse" Dialerverwender oder besser dessen Rechtsbeistand sicherlich noch mehr aus dem ersten BGB-Semester in seine Überlegungen mit einfließen lassen und darauf achten, dass die Willenserklärung zweifelsfrei zuzuordnen ist.
Den Begriff "seriös" halte ich hier für äußerst fehl am Platz, weil es bedeuten würde, dass der angesprochene "Dialer-Verwender" ohne äußeren Druck sowohl den gesetzlichen Vorgaben als auch weit enger gefassten moralischen Normen genügen würde. Der Ausschluss letzterer ist ja das Spezialgebiet des mutmaßlichen Autors. Dazu im Vergleich auch Klostermaier.


----------

